# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Graham colton?

## BigMark35

So I was on the other message boards that I am a part of and a lot of them have huge threads about an artist named Graham Colton. I figured since everyone here seems to know a lot of different types of music that someone might have heard of him.I listened to the songs on his myspace and I really like them. Has anyone heard of him? http://www.myspace.com/grahamcolton

Mark
umg

----------


## danielpatrick

I love all types of music, I got this as an advance cd and was disappointed in the songs. Starts strong and then putters out for the last 7 songs. Just my opinion though.

----------

